# SNAC - Salon National Des Animaux De Compagnie



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

SNAC is an animal convention held in Quebec City and Montreal every year.

I'm going tomorrow to go look at the doggies, kitties, and of course, HEDGEHOGS 

I'm not sure if there will be any there, but I hope so 

http://www.snac.ca/en/the-event

For those of you who live in Montreal:
You should go too!

I'm so excited 

I promise I will take lots of photos and post them on here


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish so badly I could go! But I'm 6 hours from Montreal  I was supposed to go to the one at Quebec City but I had an hindrance (Not sure is the word  ).

I'm not sure if there will be breeders in Montreal. One friend was on Quebec, but I didn't hear about Montreal. If yes let us know!  And try to remember the name of the breeding! ^^


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, there were no hedgehog breeders 

But there were reptile breeders along with chins, rats and of course, cats and dogs!

Here are some photos 









Holding a gargoyle gecko 









An adorable staffordshire terrier 









Sleepy little chihuahua 









No idea what type of bird this is, but he/she was beautiful 









A bengal cat!









Poor little rattie, he was super sweet though!









A leopard gecko 









Vietnamese pot-bellied pigs 









A Flemish giant!









Cute little gecko 









A sweet little rat 









Flyball









Agility competition.









Little chins 

I walked out of the place with a bag full of samples too :roll:

My favorite part, I think, were the rats and the gargoyle gecko


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww! Thank you for the pictures! (I heart geckos ^_^)

~Katie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pics! That looks like so much fun, wish I could go to something like that!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pic of the leopard gecko, he`s beautiful!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That looks like a great place to be! I'm sure if I would have gone I'd have come home with something


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! I feel like I was there! Great pictures.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, I wish I lived close enough to go. Looked like a lot of fun and would have loved to watch the dogs play fly ball


----------

